# AMI 4-in-1 Skidsteer Snow Blade



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

2018 AMI 4-in-1 angle snow blade with “fluid edge.” 8’ with 2’ hydraulic wings that rotate 180. Used for two snow seasons. Will need new cutting edges. Sold AS IS for $ 4500. Located in Sioux Falls, SD.


----------

